# Sierra GameChanger bullets



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm interested to hear any input on these new bullets from anyone. since I shoot Game king 165s in my 7mm. Looks like they might be my answer for elk .They look cool but that don't mean @##%.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Do they come with a flat brimmed hat?


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’ve never shot a Sierra bullet. 

That being said, they seem very similar in construction to an Accubond or SST. If their BC claims are correct they could prove to be quite useful at extended ranges.

I’d also be curious what the recommended FPS is to still achieve optimal expansion.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I've never shot a Sierra bullet.


GameKings are great practice / thin skinned animal bullets. They were a cheap, well constructed bullet with a great BC due to the boat-tail design. They were mighty popular for a very long time until the recent wave of semi-"premium" bullets hit the market (accubond and the like). They are great antelope bullets.

They have a slightly stouter bullet called the Pro-Hunter but it has a flat base so a slightly less BC... (which is completely overrated IMO) and hence less popular.

I've shot probably thousands of GameKings in .22-250 and 270. I do not at all recommend them for elk however. I had one go off in a cow elk like a bomb, liquifying an entire shoulder... the elk died, but we lost alot of meat. I went too far the next year focusing only on bullet construction using Swift A-Frames which do work amazing, but very expensive for what they are.

I am glad to see Sierra come out with the new bullet though, they are a great company and I like to see their popularity as a company increase.

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've only tried the Sierra Blitzking bullets, but I imagine the Gamechangers will be fine on game. I would have liked to see some heavier weights (like a 140 gr 6.5), but maybe that'll happen depending on how successful they are.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

These new ones claim to have a thicker jacket. They look very similar to Accubond. Been "practicing", on deer and elk with Game king for years. I know big bulls are a different animal though. Hit them in the neck works for me. I'm going to reload the new ones and see what's up.


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

Powerpoints and core-lokts for me have not failed me yet.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

"Game Changers" seem to solve my biggest gripe about the GK by removing that soft tip. Magazine deformation has always got on my nerve so I'm excited to try these. 

They look to be a bit more expensive than I'm used to for Sierras.


----------

